# When I move to UK, I want to live here



## retiredtraveler (Mar 13, 2019)

[*=center]


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2019)

Well that could be  right on my doorstep...  we have a 70 ft 4 berth narrow boat moored on the canal... ...I can be at the Boat in 10 minutes.. 


Actually we have thousands of miles of canals in this country  and about as many narrowboats...... our boat is in a little  more picturesque area than in the picture , but generally the canals all look pretty similar.. many have pubs with picturesque gardens close to the moorings or marinas...


----------



## retiredtraveler (Mar 14, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Well that could be  right on my doorstep...  we have a 70 ft 4 berth narrow boat moored on the canal... ...I can be at the Boat in 10 minutes..
> Actually we have thousands of miles of canals in this country  and about as many narrowboats...... our boat is in a little  more picturesque area than in the picture , but generally the canals all look pretty similar.. many have pubs with picturesque gardens close to the moorings or marinas...



Yes. Actually, I have better pics of the canal boats. Some of my favorite hikes in the UK are along the canals. Those boats are like RV's in the US, but to me, far more interesting because they are on the water, in pretty areas (mostly), instead of in mass campgrounds. I've peeked into a few of them (when I could do so discreetly).


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2019)

I have hundreds of pictures of the boats... as well as pictures of my own...

We spend a lot of time in the summer down at various canals, walking along the towpath and having lunch at  riverside pubs in various parts of the south of England.. 



here's a picture of ours...


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2019)

Here's a few more  moored at the rives and canals  closest to us....


----------



## Tommy (Mar 14, 2019)

I had never heard of narrow boats until recently when I read a mystery novel that involved them.  I had to look them up online.  Fascinating!  Yours is beautiful, Holly!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2019)

Thank you Tommy..


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 14, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Thank you Tommy..



Yours is lovely, I like having the flowering plants on top. Every time I see one I think of Hyacinth, LOL, I can't help it!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Yours is lovely, I like having the flowering plants on top. Every time I see one I think of Hyacinth, LOL, I can't help it!



Except her 'day trip' on a boat was on a little rowing boat .... not a houseboat.... but that was a funny episode, I think everyone cheered when Richard set her adrift!


----------



## toffee (Mar 14, 2019)

MY SON  has a narrow boat and its lovely 'just for pleasure 'they are truly lovely inside 'all what u need and more .with log burners if needed … great fun  and to retire in !


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2019)

toffee said:


> MY SON  has a narrow boat and its lovely 'just for pleasure 'they are truly lovely inside 'all what u need and more .with log burners if needed … great fun  and to retire in !



My husband bought ours way back in the 80's..it take s a lot to maintain, and every few years it has to be lifted out of the water and has it's bottom scraped and tarred, and of course the constant painting to keep it watertight.. and looking nice .. all very expensive. We've stopped taking it up the river now, because the Locks have just become too much hard work, there's no electric locks around here as there are in some parts of the country


----------



## retiredtraveler (Mar 14, 2019)

hollydolly said:
			
		

> ..... We've stopped taking it up the river now, because the Locks have just become too much hard work, there's no electric locks around here as there are in some parts of the country



You need to bring back lock keepers! Create jobs, make it easy for boaters, all good.................


----------

